# Apparel Magic



## JBI78 (Jul 25, 2010)

Has anyone here experienced Apparel Magic?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Apparel Magic????? Care to elaborate?


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am curious as well as I am not familiar with this.


----------



## JBI78 (Jul 25, 2010)

It is software specifically designed for the Apparel Industry. It sort of Centralizes the functionality of the business side of your clothing line. I was sent a demo that I had to download to my computer in order to see a demonstration of all it's capabilities. It seems like a great system but I wanted to speak with someone outside of the company prior to making a purchase...It runs about 5k and licenses are 1k each.. In laymen s, it integrates all of your suppliers, printers, accounting, marketing, and customer service in a very manageable way.

EJ


----------



## Sharlee (Aug 28, 2011)

We are looking at this software as well and there is not a lot out there on it. It is a decent investment. Is there a reason you are looking at this software over say another program like Acctivate or Fishbowl?


----------

